# Bed rail, foam bolster or inflatable pillow?



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Which is best? The hard bed rails seem nice since they are the highest. But I guess any option would prevent (ideally) a sleeping baby from rolling out, but if the LO is awake, they could scale any of the options, right? So which is best...safest?

I was thinking of this Safety 1st rail but am now kind of leaning toward the foam bolsters. Or do you just use pillows?

Thoughts?


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I like a bedrail because it doesn't hog up room in the bed!! Pillows can fall off the bed easily, as well as a bolster. And yes, they can scale any of the options you've listed. But....as soon as my babes are mobile I teach them how to get out of our bed safely.


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

I like the bed rail for the same reason - it allows us to use the entire bed!


----------



## montalino (Jun 4, 2010)

I came to this forum to ask the same question. My five month old son just began rolling over and just tonight he's seemed to perfect it. The bed rail directions directly warn you about placing an infant in a bed with a rail b/c they could get stuck in between. I am less concerned with him sleeping with me in the bed, but he does nap alone at least once a day in the bed. What have been others experiences with using a bed rail, (I too would prefer to use it over the bolster for space reasons). Have others used anything different for naps? Have others used a futon matters or any other low mattress for nap times?
thanks for your responses.


----------



## Adasmommy (Feb 26, 2005)

I am bed rail shopping right now for my 6 month old. She crawls and I'm afraid of her falling out of bed when she's awake, not so much when she's asleep. So I picture her being able to get over a pillow or booster and then having farther to fall.

Our bed is pretty high and dh won't go along with my mattress on the floor plan. We live in Florida and get a lot of bugs. He thinks they'll climb up into bed with us and says that's the reason why bed frames exist.

So, bed rail recommendations for a king bed, please?


----------



## candelaria80 (Nov 21, 2009)

We just bought this one on Monday:

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=2552662

Wow...what a difference it has made. DD always slept in between DH and I (which I have now learned is not the safest) and DH was not getting good sleep because he was afraid of rolling over on her. I wasn't getting good sleep because I was always tittering on the edge of the bed. It has really changed our lives...and I am only being slightly over-dramatic.









As for sliding in between the mattress and the rail, if you tighten the straps very tightly, I don't really see how that can happen. This rail was pretty cheap and easy to put together. I would say that this one would work for a king as well, we have a queen and there is only about a foot and a half space open at the foot of the bed. I think a standard king is the same length as a queen and a Cal King is 4" longer. We also chose the "extra long, extra tall" version.

*Added - We don't put DD down for naps on the bed, one, we only have the rail on one side of the bed and two, she's a crawler/walker and could easily stand and flip herself over the rail.

Good luck!


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

We bought this one by Munchkin: http://www.amazon.com/Munchkin-Delux.../dp/B000XDSMXG

You can get it at Target also. I love it b/c it was hard finding a rail to fit our king-size bed, it comes up plenty high enough. The pockets aren't really useable, but I didn't buy it for that. If you tighten the straps well, there really shouldn't be any space for the baby.

I like having the space back that the bolster took up. Our 7 month old never sleeps close to the rail; he cuddles up with me, or turns perpendicular to it so he can scratch at the mesh with his fingers when he is awake.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

We had bedrails and they damaged our mattress. I now use and prefer the foam bolsters.


----------

